# Close-up of my berried cardinal shrimp



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching !!!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

wow .black eggs. Good luck with the babies. keep us updated.


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous Shrimp! I hope the shrimplets survive and grow up to make more babies!


----------

